# Allgemeines Funktionsverständnis



## Rici (3 April 2010)

Hallo.
ich habe eine Frage zu Allgemeinverständnis.
könnte mir jemand bitte sagen ob das was ich gezeichnet habe 
Stimmt? 
und wenn nicht dann was? 

http://sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10127&stc=1&d=1270319479


----------



## Ralle (3 April 2010)

Na ja, kann schon stimmen, jedenfalls ist es nicht falsch!


----------



## zotos (3 April 2010)

Rici schrieb:


> könnte mir jemand bitte sagen ob das was ich gezeichnet habe
> Stimmt?



Also die Zeichnung sagt eben alles und (hauptsächlich) nichts aus. Was willst Du denn damit Aufzeigen?

Versuch das Bild mal in Worte zufassen.


----------



## Rici (4 April 2010)

Na ja ich bin mir halt nicht sicher
wie das ganze System unter einander Funktioniert.

kommuniziert die HMI nicht mit dem OB1 sondern nur über die CPU?

und der Datenbaustein, dien er als Speicher der Gemeinsamen Variablen? oder ist er auch zur Kommunikation zwischen FC und HMI nötig?

ich habe nämlich nirgedwo so eine Grafik gefunden


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2010)

Rici schrieb:


> kommuniziert die HMI nicht mit dem OB1 sondern nur über die CPU?
> 
> und der Datenbaustein, dien er als Speicher der Gemeinsamen Variablen? oder ist er auch zur Kommunikation zwischen FC und HMI nötig?
> 
> ich habe nämlich nirgedwo so eine Grafik gefunden


 
Bei SIEMENS - wenn du schon OB1 schreibst ist es so:

1. Eine HMI kommuniziert, wenn korrekt projektiert, auch mit der (S7-)CPU wenn der OB1 leer ist und KEINE weiteren FCs, DBs oder MERKER verwendet sind.
2. Ein HMI kommuniziert auch mit der CPU wenn keine Verbindungsvariablen in der HMI projektiert sind
3. Die Kommunikation passiert normalerweise mittels S7-Protokoll (Daher läuft es Physikunabhängig sowohl auf MPI als auch auf DP und Ethernet) Daher werden automatisch generiert CPU-Meldungen ohne weitere Projektierung automatisch im HMI angezeigt.

D.h.

Der HMI ist es egal wie die OB/FC/FB Hierarchie in der CPU ist und wer sich wie aufruft. 
Hauptsache alle DB-Variablen die im HMI-Projektiert sind sind auch in der CPU geladen sonst kommt es beim Aufruf der HMI-Seite (in der sie verwendet werden -und nur dort) zu einer Fehlermeldung. 
Bei MERKER-Variablen ist es egal ob Symbolisch angelegt solange sie im CPU-Adressraum liegen.

Will heißen: die Grafik sagt alles und nichts und ist streng genommen Unsinn.


----------



## RobiHerb (5 April 2010)

*Kein Unsinn*



IBFS schrieb:


> Bei SIEMENS - wenn du schon OB1 schreibst ist es so:
> 
> 1. Eine HMI kommuniziert, wenn korrekt projektiert, auch mit der (S7-)CPU wenn der OB1 leer ist und KEINE weiteren FCs, DBs oder MERKER verwendet sind. ...
> 
> Will heißen: die Grafik sagt alles und nichts und ist streng genommen Unsinn.



Selber unlogisch, die HMI kommuniziert mit der CPU, wie der Vorposter schreibt, und nur mit dieser. Also sind ein paar Pfeile in der Grafik falsch.

Ich denke, auch SPS Programmierer sollten sich einmal ein wenig mit UML beschäftigen, damit sie wissen, wie man komplexere System "modelliert".

Mein Tip: Argo UML als Freeware von tigris.org runterladen und ein Buch zum Thema kaufen, vielleicht gibt es ja dann einen Aha Effekt, wenn viele Programm Probleme plötzlich sich einfacher darstellen als bisher.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2010)

... und was ist an der Aussage von IBFS falsch ? Klar ... die Verbindung HMI-DB existiert nicht direkt - die kommt nur über die CPU zustande ... aber davon hat IBFS ja auch gar nichts geschrieben - lediglich, dass die Zeichnung nicht so prickelnd (Unsinn) ist ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## RobiHerb (5 April 2010)

*Normen und ihre Anwendung*

Ich wollte folgendes anmerken:

Seit mehr als 20 Jahren gibt es eine IEC Norm (ISO/IEC 19501), die regelt, wie ein technisch versierter Mensch derartige Systeme darstellt und dokumentiert.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Modeling_Language

Dann versteht ein Chinese, ein Amerikaner und auch ein Deutscher, was gemeint ist, und wie es funktionieren soll.

Wenn man heute in Projekten, die in die hunderte von Millionen $$$ gehen, seinen Lösungsweg nicht per UML dokumentiert, wird man bei der Abnahme (Tüv und vergleichbares im Ausland) vermehrt auf Schwierigkeiten stossen.

Unter den verschiedensten Diagrammen gibt es auch das genormte Kommunikationsdiagramm, 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunikationsdiagramm_(UML)

was der Ursprungs Poster ggf. im Sinne hatte.

Das ganze zu handeln ist sehr komplex und so gibt es spezielle Zeichensoftware zur Unterstützung. Das bekannteste war bislang von der Firma Rational, inzwischen von IBM geschluckt.

http://www-142.ibm.com/software/products/de/de/swarchitect-standard

Das Tool kostet so 5.000 bis 10.000 Euro pro Arbeitsplatz!

Enterprise Architect aus Australien

http://www.sparxsystems.com/

gibt es schon erheblich preiswerter und wie ich erwähnte, Argo UML ist ein Freeware Tool (kann auch weniger als die grossen!)

http://argouml.tigris.org/

Nicht unerwähnt sollte man lassen, mit den Grossen Tools baut man seine Anlage/Maschine/Fabrik visuell aus den verschiedensten Diagrammen zusammen und am Ende ein click und man bekommt sein Programm generiert (habe ich auch schon für IEC SPS und S7 erlebt!)

Facit: Die Aussage "nicht so prickelnd" besagt nur kenn ich bisher nicht, das haben wir bisher nie so gemacht!


----------



## IBFS (6 April 2010)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Selber unlogisch, ...
> 
> Mein Tip: Argo UML als Freeware von tigris.org runterladen und ein Buch zum Thema kaufen, vielleicht gibt es ja dann einen Aha Effekt, wenn viele Programm Probleme plötzlich sich einfacher darstellen als bisher.


 
Der *Themenstarter* mit seinen 10 Postings (bisher) wollte bistimmt keine
ellenlange Abhandlung über UML sondern einfach nur wissen wie der 
Datentransport abläuft. Das er da ggf. Kommunikationwege mit Daten-
transportwegen und Aufrufhierarchien durcheinanderhaut ist klar.

Er will einfach Programmieren lernen und ein Paar Grundlagen verstehen
und da ist es erstmal egal ob es da eine ISO/IEC 19501 gibt. 

Im Prinzip besteht alles aus einer Summe aus einfachen Systemen, wenn man sie nur genügend zerlegt.
Wer wir hier auch noch anfangen alles Simple immer gleich als ober-super-spezial-komplex darzustellen,
dann studieren noch viel weniger junge Leute Elektrotechnik und Informatik.

@RobiHerb
Falls du hier nur zeigen wolltest, das du ein schlauer Kerl bist, dann will
ich da nix dagegen sagen, aber das Wissen um UML-Software für
"5.000 bis 10.000 Euro pro Arbeitsplatz!" hilft *Rici* momentan nicht viel.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Question_mark (6 April 2010)

*100%*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> @RobiHerb
> Falls du hier nur zeigen wolltest, das du ein schlauer Kerl bist, dann will
> ich da nix dagegen sagen, aber das Wissen um UML-Software für
> "5.000 bis 10.000 Euro pro Arbeitsplatz!" hilft Rici momentan nicht viel.



Gebe Dir dafür ein volles *ACK*, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## RobiHerb (6 April 2010)

*Schlaumeierei ?*

Ich hatte ursprünglich gesagt, dass das Freeware System Argo UML sehr interessant sein könnte für jemanden, der da mal sich schlauer machen möchte, wenn er System und ihre Abhängigkeiten skizzieren will. 

Die teure IBM Umgebung wird sich der Mittelständische Betrieb natürlich kaum leisten (können).

Ich habe die IBM/Rational Software selber das erste mal mit einsetzen müssen / können bei folgendem Projekt (allein 70.000.000 Euro Software Kosten):

http://www.rptc.de/

Mehr zur Technik:

http://www.rptc.de/de/protonentherapie/technik-der-protonenbestrahlung.html

Dort war ich für die Entwicklung des Sicherheits Leitsystems (Verbundsystem 8 S7 Sicherheits SPS + 11 vernetzte PC) zuständig und bei diesen Systemen gibt es keine TÜV Abnahme und keine Atomrechtliche Genehmigung ohne verifizierte UML  Modellierung.

Da solche Vorschriften/Normen zuerst bei Grossprojekten angewendet werden dann aber bald auch in anderen Bereichen gefordert werden, war mein Hinweis lediglich so gemeint: "Leute lernt, wo der Stand der Technik ist, bevor der Chinese Euch zeigt, wie man es auf dem Weltmarkt macht".


----------



## bike (6 April 2010)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Ich denke, auch SPS Programmierer sollten sich einmal ein wenig mit UML beschäftigen, damit sie wissen, wie man komplexere System "modelliert".


Bin ich jetzt kein PLC Entwickler mehr, nur will ich nicht zu Beginn und zur Doku mit UML alles modelliere? 

Ich denke da klaffen Welten auseinander zwischen der Theorie und der Realität. Wer hat denn bei einem Projekt die Zeit und Lust , zuerst alle Funktionen und Abhängigkeiten bis ins kleinste Detail zu zerlegen, um es darstellen zu können? 

In meiner Lehre hat es geheißen zu jedem Werkstück das richtige Werkzeug, das gilt immer noch.

bike


----------



## Rici (6 April 2010)

OK Leute...
vielen dank für eure Beiträge.

Habe meine Darstellung ein wenig verändert,
ich denke jetzt ist es in Ordnung.


----------

